# Unknown Scripture on the ring of "Lord of the ring"



## malefica

Hi I was wondering if anyone could tell me something about this ring what kind of script it is. language or a translation if possible


----------



## imarrero

It looks Elfic language...  sorry I don´t speak that language ..


----------



## mm_matt

Sorry, Don't understand that


----------



## malefica

It is none of Tolkien's alphabets. Cirth, Sarati or Tengwar. If i could find out the alphabet it would narrow down my search but to this point I am unable to find its origin.

closest thing I could find was some sort of arabic script...


----------



## Arabelle

This does not look like Arabic at all, not even calligraphy.


----------



## malefica

thank you anyways


----------



## cherine

I Found it !
It's called *Tengwar* 
Here's an interesting page, scroll down to this page, it has some more links at the end, of which there's this one and this one.
Enjoy !


----------



## Pivra

Devehi of the Maldives?


----------



## linguist786

cherine said:
			
		

> I Found it !
> It's called *Tengwar*
> Here's an interesting page, scroll down to this page, it has some more links at the end, of which there's this one and this one.
> Enjoy !


You clever clever madame! héhé.. I thought I would "go on a mission" to find out what it was!  - I did something like that with another member of this forum and it was fun! 

How did you find it out, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## cherine

Simple  Google : lord of the ring scripture (or writing) on ring


----------



## Outsider

A clarification: Tengwar is a script, not a language. Ardalambion is an excellent site about the fictional languages created by Tolkien.


----------

